# Brazilian Cherry



## tropheus (Jun 3, 2008)

A friend has a bunch of scraps left over from his floor.  Wood is raw, not finished at all.  Anyone used it for smoking.  I have smoked with black cherry before and loved it, just wondering if Brazillian cherry will make me as happy?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 3, 2008)

IMO, flooring is TOO dry to smoke with, usually catches fire instead of smoldering.

And no, soaking won't help!


----------



## richtee (Jun 3, 2008)

I use flooring sometimes... just leave it outside for a few weeks. BUT  seems I have heard that Brazilian stuff has a REAL high oil content..I'd be wary of it. Try some on a dry run... the smell may tell you.


----------



## rowdee (May 16, 2014)

Im guessing most Brazilian hardwoods are not suitable. They are generally super hard and oily and wouldnt soak very well. I have a lot of experience with many of them as Ive worked high end construction in Northern California and have worked with many different types of these woods. They are almost impervious to moisture and insects. They wear out blades on saws like crazy, but are just beautiful. Very popular among the wealthy San Francisco Bay Area folks.


----------

